# Freaky chemical reaction....



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I poured 250 ML of warm water into a glass jar for my fish tank.

I added a bit of IAL/Alder Cone tea to it to get it a sort of light brown colour. Since I was doing some maintanance, I thought, I'll add a drop of flourish to that to have it all in at once.

IT WENT PITCH BLACK. Totally black....First time I ever seen tihs reactino. Now I did not add any prime to the mix. But I should just to see what happens. 

However when I added the water, then the IAL tea and finally the flourish to the tank, it did not react. 

I wonder what it was.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

I could speculate on the reaction that occurred, but it would be just that (speculation).

The reason that it might not have occurred in your tank is that there is a much larger volume of water, so the chemicals are diluted out, and thus, no reaction occurs (or if it does occur, on a much smaller scale).


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I figured that, it was just really shocking to see the reaction. I migth try to duplicate it.


----------



## Shattered (Feb 13, 2008)

If you do replicate it, then try getting it up on you-tube so others can enjoy it.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

It can be duplicated. I'll mess around it later


----------

